# Conexion de Motor bifasico a un variador trifasico



## ismamd (Jul 31, 2013)

Pues resulta que compre un Variador de frecuencia de la marca Powerlex para mi motor de 220v, pero hasta ahora me doy cuenta de que el motor es 220v bifasico osea que tiene L1 y L2, pero mi variador tiene para 3 fases T1,T2 y T3, es posible conectar este motor en el variador o no podre utilizarlo para este fin.

saludos, ...


----------



## capitanp (Jul 31, 2013)

En el primer párrafo de el manual del todos los variadores dice remarcado y con logo de advertencia 

"Usar motores trifasicos con este variador!!" o dañara el mismo



y no es bifasico, es monofase


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 31, 2013)

capitanp dijo:


> En el primer párrafo de el manual del todos los variadores dice remarcado y con logo de advertencia
> 
> "Usar motores trifasicos con este variador!!" o dañara el mismo
> 
> ...



En mi pais si es a 220V es BIFASICO, pues cada fase respecto a neutro mide 110Vac, conclusion depende de donde lo mires, chauuuuuuuuuu

Respecto a lo del variador, en nuestro pais si tenemos 3 fases, es posible usar solo 2 para motores bifasico, no veo porque no se pueda usar 2 fases de una variador trifasico, amen de que se haga alguna medicion en alguna fase y  que al no usar dicha fase provoque un error o fallo, solo eso pensaria, chauuuuuuu


----------



## Scooter (Jul 31, 2013)

Seguramente funcione colocando el neutro y las dos fases en las tres fases del variador


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 31, 2013)

fdesergio dijo:


> En mi pais si es a 220V es BIFASICO, pues cada fase respecto a neutro mide 110Vac, conclusion depende de donde lo mires, chauuuuuuuuuu
> 
> Respecto a lo del variador, en nuestro pais si tenemos 3 fases, es posible usar solo 2 para motores bifasico, no veo porque no se pueda usar 2 fases de una variador trifasico, amen de que se haga alguna medicion en alguna fase y  que al no usar dicha fase provoque un error o fallo, solo eso pensaria, chauuuuuuu



Amigo, los variadores de salida trifasica, poseen monitorizacion de dichas fases, si por algun motivo una de ella no presenta carga, el equipo mostrara alguna leyenda de error.





Scooter dijo:


> Seguramente funcione colocando el neutro y las dos fases en las tres fases del variador



, Los variadores de salida trifasica, estan diseñados para motores de las mismas caracteristicas, cualquier conexion indebida puede dañarlo.


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 31, 2013)

Si esa pense que era la explicacion porque no se podria usar solo 2 fases, gracias, chauuuuuu


----------



## Scooter (Ago 1, 2013)

Me parece que bifasico corresponde a un sistema trifasico con una fase puesta a tierra y el neutro sin conectar.
Hace poco hemos usado un variador trifasico para motores monofasicos en estrella sin demasiadas pegas, sólo que no se puede bajar mucho la frecuencia porque entonces no arrancan porque los condensadores de arranque no alimentan al circuito se arranque.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 1, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Me parece que bifasico corresponde a un sistema trifasico con una fase puesta a tierra y el neutro sin conectar.
> Hace poco hemos usado un variador trifasico para motores monofasicos en estrella sin demasiadas pegas, sólo que no se puede bajar mucho la frecuencia porque entonces no arrancan porque los condensadores de arranque no alimentan al circuito se arranque.




O sea tres motores monofasicos?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 1, 2013)

18 para ser exactos


----------



## capitanp (Ago 1, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> 18 para ser exactos




Bueno si la suma de todas las potencias no supera a la pot del variador no tendría que haber ningún problema


----------



## Scooter (Ago 1, 2013)

Sólo que por debajo de 20Hz a veces no arrancan algunos por los condensadores


----------



## Scooter (Ago 3, 2013)

No he dicho nada si el sistema bifásico es el de dos fases a 90º 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sistema_bifásico
Entonces hace falta un transformador scott, aún me duele el suspenso en máquinas eléctricas.


----------

